# Miss Kathryn is here!



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

To my friends here, we finally have our bundle of joy!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=487778&page=3


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Awesome!

Congrats...


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations Dip. Sleepless nights are worth every bit of joy they bring. May she be blessed with all that you wish her...........!!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations Dip! 

If y'all need anything you have my number


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats Dip.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats Dip and Family!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Many congratulations big guy.

-hook


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Congrats Dip!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats Dip!
It's always a wonderful experience to hold your baby in hand.
Something that U will never forget.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

We need a Chicken Casserole delivered STAT!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

MattK said:


> We need a Chicken Casserole delivered STAT!


 I was thinking ettouffe! LOL Thanks guys, there really isnt another expierience like it. The feeling that washes over you when you hold one of your own and you are complete.. Again, thanks for all the wishes and complements..Dip


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Hear! Hear! That's great news! Three cheers for Mrs. Dipsay! (She did most of the work  ) May you all be blessed with great joy.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Now, that is 2Coooooool. Congrats to you and Cindy. I can see her now in one of those front carry baby packs with her insane dad out flounder gigging!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

alldaylong said:


> Now, that is 2Coooooool. Congrats to you and Cindy. I can see her now in one of those front carry baby packs with her insane dad out flounder gigging!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


 Who do you think is gong to hold the light??


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats bro!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Great Great Great and CONGRADULATIONS !!!!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Good for you Bro! Congrats!!!:doowapsta


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Congrats brotha!!


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats! wishing you all the best!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*Going home today!*

Today I get to take my girls home!:doowapsta Cindy got the final all clear and we are just waiting for the Pediatrician to give the final one over for Miss Kathryn. Been a Long week for everyone. I'd like to thank you guys for the wishes and congrats. You guys are my family on here as well and I was Happy to share this Very Special tme in my life with ya! I feel like I'm walking on cloud 9!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Take good care of those special ladies.

-hook


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Congrats. Dip!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Just saw this

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## jf522 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats Dip! Enjoy every moment.


----------

